# FC Vaslui Vs Rapid Bucharest 12/21 2:305AM GMT+8



## Foxtrot (Dec 20, 2011)

*ROMANIA DIVISION 1:12 BET  FC Vaslui Vs Rapid Bucharest 12/21 2:305AM GMT+8*

Rapid Bucharest that is currently placed in the top 6 of the Romanian Liga 1 FC Vaslui has managed to collect an average of 1.8 points in 5 matches this season. Concerning matches played at home against the top 6 this season FC Vaslui has collected 3 points on average in 3 matches.

FC Vaslui who is currently placed in the top 6 of the Romanian Liga 1 Rapid Bucharest has managed to collect an average of 1 point in 5 matches this season. When looking at matches played away against the top 6 this season Rapid Bucharest has collected 0.33 points on average in 3 matches. -wosb.com

*1x2 odds offered at 12 BET

Vaslui : 2.22
Rapid Bucharest : 2.80
Draw : 3.20*


----------

